# RR: 7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893



## Trout

*1.	Richter	(1973)










2.	E. Fischer	(1936)










3.	Feinberg	(1959)










4.	Tureck	(1953)










5.	Gilbert	(1983)










6.	Schiff	(1985)










Book 2

7.	Landowska	(1949, 1954)










Book 2

8.	Gould	(1965, 1971)










Book 2

9.	Hewitt	(2008)










10.	Leonhardt	(1962)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Richter	(1973)
2.	E. Fischer	(1936)
3.	Feinberg	(1959)
4.	Tureck	(1953)
5.	Gilbert	(1983)
6.	Schiff	(1985)
7.	Landowska	(1949, 1954)
8.	Gould	(1965, 1971)
9.	Hewitt	(2008)
10.	Leonhardt	(1962)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

